# New Du connection



## kirist (Mar 26, 2015)

I have read at lenght a number of posts on the forum about specific issues on Du settings and how to connect via a WiFi router, but would like to have some info on the standard set up.


 For a villa on the Palm, does Du provide connectivity FTTH or FTTC? 
 If FTTH, does that mean they pre-wire the villa with RJ45s for one to connect via cable?
[-] If yes, then I guess there must be an in-house router to DHCP the one-to-many NAT?
[-] If no, and one can only use one RJ45 at the time, does a PC get an external IP when connected?​
 I read a number of posts about Du connections working when connected the wall plug straight to the PC, but not when connected to the WAN port of their router. I don't know much about this space, but I can't think of a reason why would that be. :noidea:

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## kirist (Mar 26, 2015)

ehm...anyone?


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

As per their website, du does provide a standard wifi router nowadays. If you are buying a new connection, you should be receiving one directly from them so no need to stress over wifi routers not working any more.


----------



## kirist (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks saya123, but the fact that they provide users with a wifi router shouldn't have any bearing on the type of connectivity. Do you know if it's FTTH or FTTC?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

kirist said:


> Thanks saya123, but the fact that they provide users with a wifi router shouldn't have any bearing on the type of connectivity. Do you know if it's FTTH or FTTC?


I would have expected that DU would only provide fibre up to the 'cabinet' whether that is outside the property or within would depend upon the actual villa.

The internal wiring would have been done by the villa's constructors or second fitters - but dependant upon the desires of the person designing or fitting out the property.

If you know which exact property you're thinking of then a visit to one of the DU offices would probably be able to advise you (but be prepared to spend half a day there :confused2: )


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Just give them a call

Having said that, I don't think you have a choice. So, if there is a FTTC then that's what you have to deal with. Same goes for FTTH and B and N for that matter...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Cant comment on DU but i have had a couple of Etisalat connections and you basicalky get a fibre optic cable right ibto your vilka.
They then provide a GPON box that has a number of ethernet ports.
You can either connect a laptop straight to one of these via its ethernet port or you can connect a wireless router.
We connect a wireless router then connect other routers around the house from this via ethernet (we then have separate wireless networks upstairs and downstairs).
The walls are thick in villas so the wireless doesnt travel far abd being three phase it is hard to use ethernet over mains - as upstairs and downstairs are often on different phases.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kirist (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys, much obliged!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi Steve,

Just regarding the below. We moved into a large apartment and found out that we don't have wifi in the furthest bedroom. We are thinking of connecting a second router (the wall connection in the room has been 'activated' by a DU technician). 

Just wondering how it would work in practice. The second router will have its own wifi network and when I walk through the house my device will get reception from either one of them depending on where I am and automatically connect to it? Or is there another way?

Thanks



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Cant comment on DU but i have had a couple of Etisalat connections and you basicalky get a fibre optic cable right ibto your vilka.
> They then provide a GPON box that has a number of ethernet ports.
> You can either connect a laptop straight to one of these via its ethernet port or you can connect a wireless router.
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's as simple as that - it should lock on to the best signal.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Froglet said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Just regarding the below. We moved into a large apartment and found out that we don't have wifi in the furthest bedroom. We are thinking of connecting a second router (the wall connection in the room has been 'activated' by a DU technician).
> 
> ...


Recently bought a range extender based on my research (I am not really a tech guy) - this product had good reviews on Amazon and I bought from Souq.com. TP-Link AC750 WiFi Range Extender, White [RE200] price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com

An extender feeds off the "base" wifi signal - hence it need to be able to get the original wifi signal in the first place. The network and the password remain the same.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Recently bought a range extender based on my research (I am not really a tech guy) - this product had good reviews on Amazon and I bought from Souq.com. TP-Link AC750 WiFi Range Extender, White [RE200] price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com
> 
> An extender feeds off the "base" wifi signal - hence it need to be able to get the original wifi signal in the first place. The network and the password remain the same.


Interesting. I will look into this as well. 

Du is giving us a free router (and we had to buy one for our previous package/apartment - so we will have two routers anyway) I guess using the router is a more economical solution... Having said that, I will still research a range extender because it may be something we will need depending on the coverage with two routers...

Thanks


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

if you are not horribly concerned about latency and throughput, you can also look at powerline... for stuff like email/web surfing and the like, its got pretty acceptable performance even for SD video streaming... best thing about powerline is you can grow it as you need it...

the netgear ones are pretty decent..

XWNB5201 | Powerline | Networking | Home | NETGEAR


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Just regarding the below. We moved into a large apartment and found out that we don't have wifi in the furthest bedroom. We are thinking of connecting a second router (the wall connection in the room has been 'activated' by a DU technician).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes that is basically it.
You get the technician to put two wires from the connection cupboard to the place where you locate the router.
An ethernet cable then goes from the GPON box to the internet port on your router.
The other cable goes from a spare ethernet port on your router to the connection cupboard - where you patch it to the ethernet cable that goes to the socket in the room you are putting the other router.
The other router is then electrically connected to your original router and acts as another wireless point in the house.
Ours have two different wireless names and we simply connect to the one with the strongest signal as we move around the house.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imac said:


> if you are not horribly concerned about latency and throughput, you can also look at powerline... for stuff like email/web surfing and the like, its got pretty acceptable performance even for SD video streaming... best thing about powerline is you can grow it as you need it...
> 
> the netgear ones are pretty decent..
> 
> XWNB5201 | Powerline | Networking | Home | NETGEAR


Hi,
You need to be careful using poweline in UAE - as many places use three phase power.
You then would need to make sure that you connect the units on the same phase.
In villas the upstairs is normally on a different phase to downstairs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> ...In villas the upstairs is normally on a different phase to downstairs...


true, but he said apartment... which is why i suggested it

i do have another question though... how many ip's are allowed through the du pppoe? don't suppose you know?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Recently bought a range extender based on my research (I am not really a tech guy) - this product had good reviews on Amazon and I bought from Souq.com. TP-Link AC750 WiFi Range Extender, White [RE200] price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com An extender feeds off the "base" wifi signal - hence it need to be able to get the original wifi signal in the first place. The network and the password remain the same.


That's what we have, but no idea of the brand. BUT it works and it was simple to set up. I kind of think it's just a bigger version of the plug-in.


----------



## kirist (Mar 26, 2015)

The only trouble with that is that you will loose connectivity when you move from one side to the other of your home, as your device will pick the strongest signal to its location which won't help if you're, for example, videocalling via Skype.


----------

